# Cooper's Pregnancy Thread



## FrostiesPygmyGoats (Jun 25, 2019)

Hello, welcome to Cooper's Pregnancy Thread! It's great to have you along. Any likes, comments, advise and questions are all appreciated...
Cooper has been my doe for the last 6 years. She is a really sweet goat, and her milk is amazing. She had already kidded her first time before I got her. So, I would put her age at about nine-years-old.
She was bred around late January to a semi-dwarf buck, named Bucky.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

So pretty!


----------



## FrostiesPygmyGoats (Jun 25, 2019)

She hasn't ran out of milk from her last kidding, surprisingly. She had always dried up about 2 months before she was due in the past. If she was bred in late Jan, when should I expect the delivery?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Any time now if she was bred in late January.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Late June.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi, I posted in your other thread like you asked but yes, it could be fairly soon if she was last with a buck at the end of January...she's a very pretty doe, I'm looking forward to baby pictures


----------



## FrostiesPygmyGoats (Jun 25, 2019)

GoofyGoat, good have you along, as well as everyone! Forgive me if I repeat myself from the other thread. She definitely has that 'Mer' look like she is getting close to due. And if my math (and memory) are correct, she should be due sometime this week!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

She is pretty!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## FrostiesPygmyGoats (Jun 25, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> She is pretty![/QUOTE ]
> Thank you, Dwarf Dad! Funny thing is, she never stopped making milk, which had me confused about when she would be due, because that's how I keep track! Strange..
> Does any one think her age should be a concern? I am guessing she is at least 9 y.o.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Don't know, never been there.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow! Very pretty girl! Good luck! 
Age honestly doesn't matter as much as their physical condition. More chance of dystocia as they are older? Yes. But not a super huge chance. Most people breed does until 8-11 years of age, sometimes even longer! A lot has to do with body condition. She looks really healthy so she should be alright. I had 10-year-old doe give birth to twins a long while back. Everyone was perfectly fine. Probably could have bred her another few times but I decided to retire her.


----------



## FrostiesPygmyGoats (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm on night watch.


----------



## FrostiesPygmyGoats (Jun 25, 2019)

Her poop is more coagulated than normal. It could be because I gave her molasses with water to perk her up. I got the idea from reading another thread on here. I guess her stomach isn't used to it. I better watch where I step.


----------



## FrostiesPygmyGoats (Jun 25, 2019)

SandyNubians, good info! She is in that 8-11 y.o range, surely. I am hoping for twins, since that's what she had last time. Both were bucklings. This time let's all root for at least 1 doeling. :storkgirl::storkgirl:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

they dont dry up until you stop milking, her body thinks you are her kid still not weened from last year!! if she didnt get the 2 months off to dry up then start again, you need to get the babies colostrum to bottle feed for the first day, then nurse on mom, if they dont get colostrum they wont thrive, just about all farm stores sell powdered colostrum, and bottles, a human baby bottle works well two, I wish you luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrostiesPygmyGoats (Jun 25, 2019)

Cooper has pretty bad diarrhea today. (headsmash)
Could it all have been from one drink of molasses water? Just a part of being pregnant? She had no interest in grain, she is eating alfalfa, and moving around more than yesterday. Also her sides are sunken in and her stomach it's squishy. She looks happy in general. Her utters are full of milk.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

She looks like "U-uh. Hea-vyyy!!" 


FrostiesPygmyGoats said:


> If she was bred in late Jan, when should I expect the delivery?


Now!  I guess you do not milk her so close to delivery?

Yes, those kids are getting "low", they prepare for coming out.

That loose stool is not perfect, always be careful when introducing new fodder! Clever goat, not interested in grain, that also hurries the guts. Nice hay might be best; and I hope you can offer her some nice leaves of a tasty kind?

On what kind of surface is she going to have her labour? I usually prefer straw, that sucks up much of the water.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Next time you take a note of the "wedding day", and ask people here for the pregnancy times of the breed you have. Mine went 148 days, but they were "Swedish Land Race".


----------



## FrostiesPygmyGoats (Jun 25, 2019)

Cooper is happily munching a way. It's good to see. And she seems to like her Summer haircut with the new shears I found for only 40 bucks. Score!









She has been pawing around at different spots around her pen.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I agree you need to have colostrum REPLACER not supplement on hand for when she kids. They need this before they nurse on her its critical for their ability to thrive and immune system. If you've been milking her all the way through her pregnancy she won't have any stored for the babies. 

Please make sure you get the REPLACER the supplement isn't the same thing.

She's dropped quite a bit. Looks like you're in the home stretch...happy kidding!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice to see such tasty green hay!  Did you say pawing around? You mean, she scrapes the ground with her hoof, lies down, gets up, turns around, scrapes again, lies down ...? Then she is getting into the opening phase, time to ask her if she wants your company, or if she prefers to be alone! (Hold-my-hoof or Let-me-concentrate!)

If this behaviour is intense, and lasts for long, it might be time to get worried. If mild, just wait. Soon she should begin to push.


----------



## FrostiesPygmyGoats (Jun 25, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Very nice to see such tasty green hay!  Did you say pawing around? You mean, she scrapes the ground with her hoof, lies down, gets up, turns around, scrapes again, lies down ...? Then she is getting into the opening phase, time to ask her if she wants your company, or if she prefers to be alone! (Hold-my-hoof or Let-me-concentrate!)
> 
> If this behaviour is intense, and lasts for long, it might be time to get worried. If mild, just wait. Soon she should begin to push.


It's a little bit chilly tonight, and breezy; but a perfect night to camp out with my pretty goat in her shed. She actually wanted to be milked when I got home and 'sniff the sweet grain. Hopefully the mud butt is past us.
She has picked a spot where she will deliver the babies, a dusty revine, not ideal for me, but I will be ready with good bedding and lots of towels when it's time. 
She has done very well on her own during kidding last time, but I am keeping an extra close eye on her, so I hope she is enjoying my company. Maybe shaving her fur wasn't the best idea, the weather is going to be mild the next few days.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

If you cover the dust with some nice straw or so, your towels will get less dirty. So she has selected a place, has she? Then it should be close. If you listen to her, she will certainly tell you how close she wants you!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Any kids yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any kiddo's.


----------



## FrostiesPygmyGoats (Jun 25, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Any kiddo's.


She hasn't popped yet. Cooper is looking fine. She is doing one thing though; leaving little puddles of pee, not squatting down like usual, just little squirts. 
Her utters are full every-other-day, and I am taking the milk. Tonight she is bleating more than usual too.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

FrostiesPygmyGoats said:


> She hasn't popped yet. Cooper is looking fine. She is doing one thing though; leaving little puddles of pee, not squatting down like usual, just little squirts.
> Her utters are full every-other-day, and *I am taking the milk*. Tonight she is bleating more than usual too.


???


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Why are you milking her? Why would you want to give the kids powdered colostrum when the real stuff is so much better?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

same question?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, two ways to express the same thought. Colostrum, colostrum!


----------



## FrostiesPygmyGoats (Jun 25, 2019)

Guys, what if this goat isn't pregnant? Let me go over this again. Cooper had her last kids Jan. 17. It was a couple weeks after that that I assumed that she was bred again. So by that, measure, she is 2 weeks past her due date.
Her physique goes as follows. She is producing 1 or 2 cups of milk a day, which is down from her normal (7.) *She is not making colustrum.* 
Her belly on her right feels hard and heavy, but not huge. Her left belly feels squishy. Her sides around her spine look sunken in. Her backside looks normal.
Her attitude is normal. I did see her in the dusty revine again, where it looks like she was pawing. She wanted to be milked today, not any colustrum came out, and only 2 cups of milk.
Maybe she is pregnant but still has a ways to go, or maybe not pregnant at all! Silly goat...


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

FrostiesPygmyGoats said:


> Guys, what if this goat isn't pregnant? Let me go over this again. Cooper had her last kids Jan. 17. It was a couple weeks after that that I assumed that she was bred again. So by that, measure, she is 2 weeks past her due date.
> Her physique goes as follows. She is producing 1 or 2 cups of milk a day, which is down from her normal (7.) *She is not making colustrum.*
> Her belly on her right feels hard and heavy, but not huge. Her left belly feels squishy. Her sides around her spine look sunken in. Her backside looks normal.
> Her attitude is normal. I did see her in the dusty revine again, where it looks like she was pawing. She wanted to be milked today, not any colustrum came out, and only 2 cups of milk.
> Maybe she is pregnant but still has a ways to go, or maybe not pregnant at all! Silly goat...


Can we see more photos of her?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

they do such a good job of keeping us guessing!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

How long was the buck in with her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree pics may help.


----------

